# is there a way to change the miles to kms on dash?



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

i wish to change the odometer reading to kms. because in my country it is metric. how can i do that? there are both miles and kms on gauge but not in odometer.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Merahaba,

I lived in Adana for aa few years. Anyhow, call around to local dealers, them may know a trick for that (if it is possible)


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

merhaba 

it is for sure, i am willing to find this from forums and apply this if it is not requiring special tools.

it is nice to hear that you lived in my country... how do you remember those times? where were you,in incirlik?


----------



## NathanInGermany (Dec 1, 2005)

May I suggest a small calculator attached to the dashboard??? That is probably the easiest and cheapest option. 50 miles=80 kilometers. I believe that is the conversion rate. :thumbup:


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

hmm.. smart idea :loser: 

i was thinking that to use a bicycle wheel back of the car with a trip computer on it and i can wire it to dash and install to odometer there


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

KLL said:


> hmm.. smart idea :loser:
> 
> i was thinking that to use a bicycle wheel back of the car with a trip computer on it and i can wire it to dash and install to odometer there



Dont the euro versions of cars come with Metric readout standard? I knew that America ruled the world but Gee its refreshing everyone has to look down and see good old English Standard Units...Ahhhhhhhh Its good to be king.... 

I wonder if Al - Zaqaui has to read English when he drives....Thats payback every day....lol :thumbup:


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

it has Kms with Mps units on speedmeter but not in odometer.

bye the way who is Al - Zaqaui ? Pop singer?


----------



## KLL (Dec 2, 2005)

it does not seem possible to change miles to kms... i think i have to learn to live with it.


----------

